# Huntington Beach Jetty



## GC Since73

I want to try the South Jetty this year. I usually walk the half mile to the North Jetty at Garden City. When walking to the south jetty, how far is the walk on the sand until you get to the pavement on the jetty? Any tips on how far out to walk before casting? I was thinking about fishing two bottom rigs with shrimp and cut bait and trying for some flounder with live bait. Maybe even try to pick up some sheepshead. I have seen some big ones caught from the north jetty. Any advice would be appreciated. I am looking to make it back down first weekend in May. Thanks.


----------



## wvbud22

Its about 1 1/2 mile walk so take plenty of drinks. Cant give you much more than that. My trip wasnt very fishy but hooked up 2 or 3 times and couldnt keep them out of the rocks. Used fiddlers fleas shrimp. It was in july.


----------



## GC Since73

Thanks for the reply. Does the 1 1/2 miles include the walk to the end of the jetty or is that just to get there?


----------



## SmoothLures

GC Since73 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Does the 1 1/2 miles include the walk to the end of the jetty or is that just to get there?


Just getting there. It's quite the hike from the nearest access in the park to the jetty.


----------



## luv2fish1

It's an even longer walk back when you are skunked!


----------



## GC Since73

I assume then that the 1 1/2 miles is all on the beach. Sounds like I need to do it on a day when I can stay all day. Any tips for when I get there? I would hate to make the long walk back without anything to show for it.


----------



## zooqi

I walk that beach a couple of times a week. when you get to the park take the first left after the bridge or where you see water on the right (where you see gators sometimes). After you take left keep going until you get to the parking area (north parking and beach access). Walk to the jetties (take water) .. I usually don't fish the tip as I loose rigs but I stay at least 200ft from the tip. One more thing that I learned is to go when the water is not high because you end up walking on a dry sand. Best if the water low. One time at night in full moon I had to sit on the dunes for an hour because of high tide. If you are not a registered to camp then you have to be back and out by 10 pm or is $200 fine. That's why if I want to fish at night I reserve a campsite so I can stay there after ten.


----------



## GC Since73

Thanks for the good information. I really appreciate it. I am always careful not to get stranded by high tide going to the North Jetty. Do you usually fish the inlet side or the ocean side?


----------



## zooqi

I personally fish the inlet side on the outgoing tide right at the sunrise (best fishing time I every have) but if win ld and current is too strong in the inlet side then I cast the opposite side. I prefer the inlet side.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

*jetties*

Never been keep saying I will make it that way SOON, put a cart together for just that purpose. Would add a pic, not sure how. Pulls behind a bike and would have REALLY upset the lady if she had known I was going to use her HIGH DOLLAR stroller for a fishing rig.






zooqi said:


> I personally fish the inlet side on the outgoing tide right at the sunrise (best fishing time I every have) but if win ld and current is too strong in the inlet side then I cast the opposite side. I prefer the inlet side.


----------



## mikeyloo

luv2fish1 said:


> It's an even longer walk back when you are skunked!


Amen to dat.


----------



## zooqi

I use a jogging stroller... I removed the seat and place a cooler in there. I screwed two pieces of PVC to the side of the cooler to hold my rods. I have it attached to my belt with a rope and I walk while it follows me. on the beach. Easier to pull that way than pushing.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

I have done the same, But the bottom is starting to come apart with the weight of cooler.


----------



## GC Since73

I broke down last year and bought a Reels on Wheels fishing cart. I am glad I did. It makes it much easier to carry my stuff. I have it set up to where I can tow it with my golf cart. Sounds like I need to start on the inlet side. That is what I do on the North Jetty.


----------

